# Karma



## MarionW (Sep 8, 2006)

Dear DC Community,

I just realized karma is an active part of the site and it is given by our peers.  Please forgive my initial ignorance.  A few of you have given me karma already.  Thank you for the kind words.

I have just begun reading about karma, it seems some were, or may still be, opposed to the idea.  Is this still a general concensus?  Or have we all relaxed now and no longer feel "threatened" by it?

Marion


----------



## mudbug (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya, MarionW.  karma just is. You get it or don't get it.  Kind of a Zen thing, IMO.  It's not a contest.


----------



## amber (Sep 8, 2006)

I think when karma first started on here, it was presented in such a way that one would be rewarded by having a bigger avitar, etc.  Not sure why it was presented like that, rather than just giving karma for a good thread or post.  I think now, most people just give it or not simply because they enjoyed the thread or posts.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep forgetting we can leave karma dont even know how to do it .Dont even know how to check if I have karma.If it was in my brain I would leave alot of karma.Sorry Guys! I need a nudge.


----------



## MJ (Sep 8, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting we can leave karma dont even know how to do it .Dont even know how to check if I have karma.If it was in my brain I would leave alot of karma.Sorry Guys! I need a nudge.


Nudge! Click here...


----------



## QSis (Sep 8, 2006)

What I don't get, is why leave a private karma message when what I would rather do is have everyone see my positive comments about a person and/or post?

I have received good karma (thank you, lovely people!) and have given it, but mainly, I publicly post my appreciation.

What am I missing here?

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2006)

_Qsis,_
_it allows me to give someone a little private pat on the back, a well done, or just say hello, liked your post,glad you're with us.Just something between the two of us. Plus, it's kind of a fun thing to surprise someone with karma... I also like to try to say something on the post reply itself to let the person know I read their post and liked it. I sometimes don't reply, so a karma message let's them know I was there _

_kadesma_


----------



## MarionW (Sep 8, 2006)

QSis,

I agree, public, positive comment of appreciation is very good.  But, on the other hand, it was quite nice to discover some private remarks by individuals that appreciated a post or two.  It's a boost.

Marion


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2006)

Whenever I need a pick-me-up or a smile, I read my karma posts. Never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 9, 2006)

*Hi ! *

Whenever I need a pick-me-up or a smile, I read my karma posts. Never fails to put a smile on my face.


Thats because you are a Special Person Wasabi ! You are just a Sweetheart ! Hugs and Love James


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

See what I mean?


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Nudge! Click here...


 Sorry that nudge didn't help me  still clueless - sryyy !


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 9, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Whenever I need a pick-me-up or a smile, I read my karma posts. Never fails to put a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> Thats because you are a Special Person Wasabi ! You are just a Sweetheart ! Hugs and Love James


I agree BUT
So are you James- so are you!!!! 
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> What I don't get, is why leave a private karma message when what I would rather do is have everyone see my positive comments about a person and/or post?
> 
> I have received good karma (thank you, lovely people!) and received it, but mainly, I publicly post my appreciation.
> 
> ...


 
Same here, Qsis -- would like to see the positive replys (to a recipe, or if someone is in agreement with a post - off topic) posted on the Boards for everyone to see. 

I remember when the Karma system started, and I think the purpose then was, and still is, to make newcomers and all members feel they are appreciated - rather than the same people replying to one another over and over again. If you notice the message, when one keeps giving the same person(s) karma, the message reads, you must spread some around before giving it to the same person(s).

I agree with Mud, it shouldn't be a contest. Karma, imo, is something one gives as praise/kudos, a pleasant surprise, and should not be announced on the Board as "Karma is coming your way." The personal notes, I feel should be addressed in pms. 

I remember when I was new, and submitted recipes to share, and there was no reply/response on the Board or otherwise, prior to the Karma system. I felt an outsider.

I hope newcomers will continue to use the Karma system, to let fellow-members know their posts are appreciated and make everyone feel they have something valuable to contribute. I have noticed the Karma system may have been misconstrued by certain members, when I've received karma saying 'tag, you're it.' The points don't mean anything to me, but a sign of appreciation does go a long way. I much prefer being acknowledged for my contributions here - on the Board - rather than Karma.  

I had never heard of neg Karma, until reading about it on the Board, recently.  IMO, karma should only be a positive thing - not something to be taken away from.  It defeats the purpose of what Karma is supposed to be about.  Is negative Karma given out by admin?  I would think that would be addressed one on one.

For the newbies and the oldies - if you see a recipe contribution shared by a fellow member, a nice gesture is to acknowledge and thank them, or at the least say I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

Karma is meant to be something that adds to the site for those who wish to use it. If you don't want to, you don't have to. 

To address the comments of those of you who want to see the positive comments on the boards; sometimes my comments are not suitable for a PG site.   That for me is the plus of the karma system. I use both, I will post my response to a post that I appreciate, and I will use karma as well.

As for the negative karma, only Helpers and Admins can administer negative karma. I can only speak for how I use this, but I am sure most of the others will agree. I use it when there has been some nasty or derogatory remark on the boards and that person has received feedback about it but rather than apologizing for offending, they further offend. I can count the number of times I have given out negative karma on one hand. Since I have a fair amount of karma points built up, that can be a pretty big hit. Sometimes that is enough of a wake up call to get that person to take a look at their behaviour and change it. We as moderators will use every tool we have to keep this site pleasant for all.

In conclusion, if you don't like the karma thing, ignore it. Those of us who like it, will continue to use it.


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Karma is meant to be something that adds to the site for those who wish to use it. If you don't want to, you don't have to.
> 
> To address the comments of those of you who want to see the positive comments on the boards; sometimes my comments are not suitable for a PG site.  That for me is the plus of the karma system. I use both, I will post my response to a post that I appreciate, and I will use karma as well.
> 
> ...


 
Alix, I luv ya, yes I do... but can we agree to disagree that this is not, imo, what karma should be about. It should be about expressing appreciation (and not a PG remark one can't post on the board), and not a way of dealing with a member who is out of line. That, I feel, should be handled by admin in a pm. Using every tool available in dealing with someone who is out of line - is not, again, imo, what karma is about.

I would like to see members (particularly new members) use the karma system, it helps to let your fellow members know your post/contribution is appreciated. 

I remember when i frist came on this site, many members came from the Foodnetwork, and were already friendly with one another. As many times as I tried sharing recipes, jokes etc, I felt the outsider - no reply. I am happy to see new members, and the old, and the karma system. Imo, it was set up to make everyone feel appreciated & that this site was not a clique personal chat room for displaced members from another site, shut down. By all means, I say use it... but let's clarify what it's being used for. It is, afterall, a cooking site, and saying something positive about sharing a recipe/input is always apprecited on my behalf - rather than an off-topic chat praise.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> can we agree to disagree that this is not, imo, what karma should be about. It should be about expressing appreciation (and not a PG remark one can't post on the board), and not a way of dealing with a member who is out of line. That, I feel, should be handled by admin in a pm. Using every tool available in dealing with someone who is out of line - is not, again, imo, what karma is about.


 
We can most definitely agree to disagree mish. You state very clearly that this is *your *opinion*.* You have yours, I have mine, and I am certain there are others who have slightly different feeling from either one of us. 

As for the negative Karma, I respectfully submit that since you are not a Helper or an Admin you don't know all the various things that go on "behind the curtain" in terms of how we deal with folks who "get out of line." I'm not going to justify my use of negative karma. Those who have had it, deserved it. Its just one more tool for us to use, and that is *my* opinion. I will continue to use it as I see fit, as I would far rather get my point across that way than resorting to banning a member.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2006)

Karma is just a fun tool.  It's like a present.  If you don't know how to look at your karma click on User CP in the first dark line across the top of the page.  Click on that.  First it will show you the threads you are subscribed to then below are your karma comments.  

Only a few times do we resort to negative karma.  Like Alix said sometimes that is what gets someone's attention when other things fail.  It usually works.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
You come and go, you come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
Red gold and green, red gold and green

Sorry, feeling silly today.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

> Only a few times do we resort to negative karma. Like Alix said sometimes that is what gets someone's attention when other things fail. It usually works.


 Or when Ken gets out of line... heeheehee


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Alix and Elf. I'd never heard about neg karma till I read the question here. I guess not everyone can fit into those naughty chairs. 

(Note to self: Stay away from the *curtain.*  Heehee)


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 9, 2006)

i give karma when I come across a thread post comment recipe 
that I believe to be awesome...
I prefer for them to remain private~jmo


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
> You come and go, you come and go
> Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
> Red gold and green, red gold and green
> ...


 










Where's my karma chameleon?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

um....we could always substitute a nice Louisiana word if that makes folks feel better.......

*LAGNIAPPE*

it means that little extra something:

13 donuts in the bag instead of 12
the biscotti with your sundae
the free appy with your dinner
the chocolate mint on your hotel room pillow


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 9, 2006)

Can a member see how much karma another member has?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

sure FryBoy - check out their profile.  Just make sure you tell everyone that I have more than Alix.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 9, 2006)

As near as I can tell, mudbug, you ain't got none! Or at least I can't find it on your public profile -- where is it?


----------



## MJ (Sep 9, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> As near as I can tell, mudbug, you ain't got none! Or at least I can't find it on your public profile -- where is it?


Click on Muds avatar and then look for the little green stones. Hover your mouse over them...


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah I do.  Just click on my name (or any other member's name) and go to View Public Profile.  Those little green bars to the right at the top of the screen indicate how much karma a member has.  Hold your cursor over the bars to see what it says.


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> As near as I can tell, mudbug, you ain't got none!


 
That's because I left my *LAGNIAPPE* on Mud's pillow*. (*winkee, winkee, Mud*)* (Silly Sunday.)


----------



## licia (Sep 9, 2006)

If the green dots show how much karma we have, why do they all say the same thing? or most of them?............has a reputation beyond compare..........


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

lifetime gift certificate to Cafe du Monde for mish!

p.s.  it's getting near to the time to resurrect that excellent pumpkin flan recipe you posted.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> If the green dots show how much karma we have, why do they all say the same thing? or most of them?............has a reputation beyond compare..........


 
It can go higher or lower. Not sure what it is based on, though. When I first joined, I only had a few "stones" available. Now I have more.  

MaidRite is the self proclaimed "Karma Bandit" and I would have to agree. His little tidbit nuggets of encouragement and genuine freindship often brighten an otherwise dreary day.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> If the green dots show how much karma we have, why do they all say the same thing? or most of them?............has a reputation beyond compare..........


 
It's because we are all so cool, licia.  And we have friends who like to reinforce that notion.  Face it, we rock!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Click on Muds avatar and then look for the little green stones. Hover your mouse over them...



I did that.........this is what I got.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

oh cripes - wasabi has outed me..............


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## licia (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, whatever! I didn't think I had karma. Nice to know I do, somewhat!


----------



## MJ (Sep 9, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks Alix and Elf. I'd never heard about neg karma till I read the question here. I guess not everyone can fit into those naughty chairs.


This is what negative karma looks like...


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> This is what negative karma looks like...


 
Not viewable to the public/others outside staff?


----------



## mish (Sep 9, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> lifetime gift certificate to Cafe du Monde for mish!
> 
> p.s. it's getting near to the time to resurrect that excellent pumpkin flan recipe you posted.


 
Oooh, la-la. Thanks, Mud. Never had a beignet so...

http://www.cafedumonde.com/beignetdemo.html


*Equipment to make Beignets:*

1. Box of Cafe Du Monde Beignet Mix
2. Temperature Controlled Frying Pan?Frying Skillet works best
3. Fry Basket (to retrieve the finished Beignets)
4. Spoon (to stir the water and mix into a dough)
5. Mixing Bowl
6. Measuring Cup
7. Rolling Pin (to roll finished dough into a flat sheet)
8. Pizza Cutter (to cut dough into squares for frying)
9. Vegetable Oil?Louanna Cottonseed Oil is recommended
10. Powdered Sugar (to use as topping for finished Beignets)
11. Flour (to keep dough from sticking to rolling pin)
12. Water

The Cafe Du Monde Beignets have traditionally been served in orders of three, lavishly covered with powdered sugar.

_*NOTE:*_ If the Beignets fail to puff up and remain flat, this is an indication the frying oil temperature is too low to properly cook the dough. Try using smaller pieces of dough (make a smaller Beignet) and let the fryer come back to temperature before cooking another batch. Fryer Temperature: 370 degrees farenheit! You may wish to consult our Beignet Making Tips. 


Better, BD?  Lost the pic.  Oh, well. 
​


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

Mish, I dunno if that image can be shrunk, but it exploded my IE to twice the width!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

mish darlin', you have not lived.  You must have a beignet (actually, many, with some cafe au lait) before it's too late.  Why did you not tell me this before?!


----------



## MJ (Sep 9, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Not viewable to the public/others outside staff?


Everyone can see it, and only one person has that much negative karma. I don't think they are with us anymore... don't bother asking who it was either.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

I hate when you do that, MJ. Inquiring minds wants to know.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Everyone can see it, and only one person has that much negative karma. I don't think they are with us anymore... don't bother asking who it was either.


 
Ask me no questions, I tell you no lies, eh?

Don't matter to me. Hopefully I'll never have to see that on my profile!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

.......Looking around, pinching myself........Nope it wasn't me. I'm still here...


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 9, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Click on Muds avatar and then look for the little green stones. Hover your mouse over them...


 
Oh. But that's not very helpful. You, mudbug, mylegsbig, and I all have 5 green balls. One of the new kids has only one, so that's SOME differentiation. Any way to make it more informative? Otherwise, it's kind of a waste of time -- although it is nice to get kudos from someone.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Otherwise, it's kind of a waste of time -- although it is nice to get kudos from someone.


 
Like was said, it's not for everyone. It is what it is, and that's all that it is. It is more to some then others, and perhaps everything or nothing to the rest. 

For me, I fall in the middle somewhere. It's kinda cool, but I don't get bent out of shape trying to give or receive karma. If given, t'is cool. I give some on occassion.

Catch is though, you have ti give to like 10 different people before you can regive to the first person.


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Oh. But that's not very helpful. You, mudbug, mylegsbig, and I all have 5 green balls. One of the new kids has only one, so that's SOME differentiation. Any way to make it more informative? Otherwise, it's kind of a waste of time -- although it is nice to get kudos from someone.


Well it is not a competition so it should not matter how much someone else has. It is just for you to know how much *you* have.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 9, 2006)

When I give Karma, I usually respond to the post publicly as well. To me, Karma is given when someone goes above & beyond or tugs at my heartstrings in some way. There are several people here who have been very kind to me, more than once. It's a nice way to say a big THANK YOU for what someone's done or said.


----------

